# Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained...



## Teighlor (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,all!

It's been a long time since I posted here (or anywhere, for that matter). Some of you may be familiar with my work. This is Teighlor, and for many years I was a supersize model. I'm still supersized (500+ lbs.), but because of various health problems, I no longer model, other than participating (as my off-stage self) in the occasional fat-themed program or documentary. 

These days, due to my various infirmities, I spend the majority of my time at home, in bed, watching television or reading. I've been cut off from the public for some time, not even being able to use my desktop computer for more than 30 minutes or so due to extreme arthritis pain in my back and knees, as well as severe lymphedema. I'd like mto get out among the living again - if no where else but the Internet, for now. This brings me to the reason I'm posting today.

If there is anyone out there reading this who has an old laptop computer gathering dust in a corner, and you could spare it, I'd greatly appreciate your generosity and would gladly reimburse you for the postage required to get it here. If I had the money I'd buy one myself, but being on a fixed income (that's stretched tight as it is) makes that an impossibility. I don't know how to use a Mac or Apple 'puter, but any windows-capable one would be great.


If you'd like to communicate with me about this, please email me at: 

[email protected] 

I'll try to answer any emails as often as I can, arthrtis permitting. Right now I don't have the endurance to read or respond to threads, so I apologize in advance for that.

Thanks for your patience in reading this. And for those of you who were afficionados of my photos, a special thanks to you.:kiss2: 

**Teighlor**


----------



## Ivy (Nov 14, 2005)

Uhm.. I thought Teighlor passed on.

That's so not cool. Nice try though.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 14, 2005)

Teighlor's not dead. I never heard anyone say she was. She occasionally appears in the _Weekly World News_...

No, it's Kelligrrl that we think is "Missing, Presumed Fed".


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 14, 2005)

Ivy said:


> Uhm.. I thought Teighlor passed on.
> 
> That's so not cool. Nice try though.



Ivy, other than the ailments she listed, Debbie is just fine. Don't jump to such conclusions. All of you young stars owe Deb an awful lot. She was a trailblazer and without her courage, a lot of the cool stuff we're seeing today may have never come to pass.



Tighlor said:


> If there is anyone out there reading this who has an old laptop computer gathering dust in a corner, and you could spare it, ...



Deb, what sort of access do you have? Dial up? Broadband (cable or DSL)? Wireless?


----------



## Ivy (Nov 14, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Ivy, other than the ailments she listed, Debbie is just fine. Don't jump to such conclusions. All of you young stars owe Deb an awful lot. She was a trailblazer and without her courage, a lot of the cool stuff we're seeing today may have never come to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Deb, what sort of access do you have? Dial up? Broadband (cable or DSL)? Wireless?




I am glad to hear she is still alive and well! I had heard a while back that she had passed and was sadened because she definately paved the way for us in a lot of ways. I am sorry to have believed the rumor but am glad to know she is just fine! Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 15, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Ivy, other than the ailments she listed, Debbie is just fine. Don't jump to such conclusions. All of you young stars owe Deb an awful lot. She was a trailblazer and without her courage, a lot of the cool stuff we're seeing today may have never come to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Deb, what sort of access do you have? Dial up? Broadband (cable or DSL)? Wireless?



Hi Conrad....

Last I knew she had dial-up, but that might have changed. You can e-mail her at [email protected]. I don't think she is going to be answering posts here.


----------



## FEast (Nov 15, 2005)

Ivy said:


> Uhm.. I thought Teighlor passed on.
> 
> That's so not cool. Nice try though.


 
Ivy, you mustn't always assume a rumor is true. I know that we've had people attempt to fool us on the old boards, but it's not that simple to register here anymore. As a matter of fact, Teighlor had some difficulty registering at first, and called me about it. I suggested she e-mail Conrad because I couldn't help her.

When I spoke to her last week (I called her about something else), she mentioned she was going to place this post, in the hopes someone might have an old laptop they'd be willing to donate to her. She needs it because, as she explained, it's too painful for her to sit at her PC for more than half an hour, and thought a laptop might give her the ability to stay online for longer periods of time. 

I sincerely hope someone can help her, as her funds are very limited, and she definitely won't be able to buy one on her own. She did, indeed, blaze the trail for the rest of us, and deserves our respect and gratitude. Perhaps one of her many fans will step up to the plate. After all, she brought a great deal of pleasure to many for quite a few years.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Gala Hammond (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't offer to help as I live in the UK and it would cost me far too much to ship anything to the US, but I sincerely hope someone can help Teighlor out and provide her with better means of communication. 

I also hope she does start to communicate in these forums, someone has already said it, she was indeed a trailblazer and was one of the first if not THE first supersized model, she did so much for fat acceptance and probably took a lot on the chin putting herself out there so that bigger women today can be seen as beautiful.

I don't know Teighlor at all but have over the years followed her and her story and if you are reading this Teighlor, you should know you touched the lives of many 

xx Gala (UK)


----------



## Kellie Kay (Nov 15, 2005)

Ivy said:


> Uhm.. I thought Teighlor passed on.
> 
> That's so not cool. Nice try though.




its ok hun u didn't know and i think i'm the one who thought that too, sorry love! xoxoxoxox u're the best person i know dont let anything tell u otherwise! love u!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 15, 2005)

FEast said:


> Ivy, you mustn't always assume a rumor is true. I know that we've had people attempt to fool us on the old boards, but it's not that simple to register here anymore. As a matter of fact, Teighlor had some difficulty registering at first, and called me about it. I suggested she e-mail Conrad because I couldn't help her.
> 
> When I spoke to her last week (I called her about something else), she mentioned she was going to place this post, in the hopes someone might have an old laptop they'd be willing to donate to her. She needs it because, as she explained, it's too painful for her to sit at her PC for more than half an hour, and thought a laptop might give her the ability to stay online for longer periods of time.
> 
> I sincerely hope someone can help her, as her funds are very limited, and she definitely won't be able to buy one on her own. She did, indeed, blaze the trail for the rest of us, and deserves our respect and gratitude. Perhaps one of her many fans will step up to the plate. After all, she brought a great deal of pleasure to many for quite a few years.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



As I said in my post to Conrad, I am very sorry that I assumed the rumor was true. I had heard it from more than one person and I know that doesn't make it true, and am sorry to have assumed it was. I wasn't trying to be disrespectful and as soon as Conrad corrected me, I posted that I was sorry. 

I wish Teighlor the best of luck in finding a laptop, I know how hard it is to have limited funds and need a new computer or laptop. If no one has one, perhaps one could be found at a computer sale and then be fixed up. My brother was able to find one for around $100 and have it fixed up for a fairly afforable cost.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 15, 2005)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Conrad....
> 
> Last I knew she had dial-up, but that might have changed. You can e-mail her at [email protected]. I don't think she is going to be answering posts here.



It would be good to know for sure as that totally determines what kind of machine would work best. I'll see if I get an email response.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 15, 2005)

Teighlor, I doubt you'll be visiting here as much as we do, but I'm sure you don't have to read our posts to know that you're idolized by us admirers. You've inspired many girls to break their silence and flaunt their beauty, and we thank you for it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## fa_foo (Nov 16, 2005)

but they've got this amazing laptop special ($398) coming up in a week

http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/Sales/Store/walmart/Category/all/Page/2

i may hate walmart:doh:, 
but not as much as i love you all. :wubu:

foo


----------



## FEast (Nov 16, 2005)

Ivy said:


> As I said in my post to Conrad, I am very sorry that I assumed the rumor was true. I had heard it from more than one person and I know that doesn't make it true, and am sorry to have assumed it was. I wasn't trying to be disrespectful and as soon as Conrad corrected me, I posted that I was sorry.
> 
> I wish Teighlor the best of luck in finding a laptop, I know how hard it is to have limited funds and need a new computer or laptop. If no one has one, perhaps one could be found at a computer sale and then be fixed up. My brother was able to find one for around $100 and have it fixed up for a fairly afforable cost.


 
Sorry, Ivy, I somehow missed your apology when I read this thread. I realized when I read your first post, however, that it was an innocent mistake, and I hope I didn't come across too strongly when I chided you about it. I didn't even mean for it to be a "chide," but rather to inform you.  

In the end, I hope people will also realize that money is definitely an issue for Teighlor (she has _none _to spare), and I can assure you she wouldn't have come here asking for help if she could afford a less expensive option herself. She's not asking for a _new_ laptop, but will be perfectly happy with and grateful for a working used one. Teighlor is a combination of beauty and brains, and when you're put into the position in which she's been for many years (running out of money before month), a smart person often finds clever ways to juggle, so if it was possible, you can be certain she would have done that.

Hopefully, somebody will have something sitting around that they really don't need anymore. I recently bought a new flat panel monitor, but hated to throw out my old, still-in-working-order CRT. It wasn't easy, but I found someone who was thrilled to get it. 

Please, if you're in a position to do this, e-mail Teighlor at [email protected]. I'm sure she'll come back here and tell us about it, and maybe it will even enable her to visit more often. She's an interesting person, and as a veteran of the size discrimination wars, we would undoubtedly benefit from her presence and experiences.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 16, 2005)

gotta give props to anyone who got pounded by ron jeremy onscreen  what's up teighlor, you foxy mama


----------



## mark1 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've admired Teighlor through the ages. Ron Jeremy is a pig and always came off as doing Teighlor a favor for being in a movie with her. She has more class than to be with him.


----------



## Teighlor (Nov 16, 2005)

Ivy said:


> Uhm.. I thought Teighlor passed on.
> 
> That's so not cool. Nice try though.




I assure you, it's definitely me. As Mark Twain said, "Rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated." 

**Teighlor**


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll admit, at first I thought some other pervert had gotten in as Teighlor. After I read a few posts and was able to realize the genuineness of the post.

But the reverse happens more often. 

Welcome back to the community, Teighlor!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 16, 2005)

Teighlor said:


> If there is anyone out there reading this who has an old laptop computer gathering dust in a corner, and you could spare it, I'd greatly appreciate your generosity




Teighlor, you are a lovely lady. I wish I had one to donate. I really hope that someone does have one for you.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 16, 2005)

try using a wirless keyboard and mouse it may not be a laptop but you can still use the pc while on your bed.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2005)

mark1 said:


> I've admired Teighlor through the ages. Ron Jeremy is a pig and always came off as doing Teighlor a favor for being in a movie with her. She has more class than to be with him.



no comment.


----------



## altered states (Nov 19, 2005)

From what I've, um, read, RJ thought he was doing EVERY woman a favor he was with in his movies, whatever size they were. A lot of starlets write about him being especially rough and, pardon the pun, dickish. 

I have no laptop to give, but maybe we could start a fund? I remember the feeling of my knees going weak and my stomach fluttering upon first gazing at Teighlor in her debut in BUF, circa mid-90s. It's distressing to read she's now in dire straits health and money-wise. I know it's not exactly in her interest to publish her home address, but if someone could set up a paypal thing or a PO box to send donations, I would definitely contribute.


----------



## pendulous (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd like a free laptop as well


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

You need more rep points before Conrad gives you a free laptop, pendulous.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Nov 19, 2005)

I would be willing to donate some money if Conrad could be talked in to buying the laptop.


BigBob10000


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 19, 2005)

Ivy said:


> I am glad to hear she is still alive and well! I had heard a while back that she had passed and was sadened because she definately paved the way for us in a lot of ways. I am sorry to have believed the rumor but am glad to know she is just fine! Thank you for letting me know.



I had heard the same rumor! I'm glad to know it's untrue though.


----------



## tankgirl (Nov 19, 2005)

...If we start a fund, and we get her one, and it needs upgrades, I can install those or whatever. Just no cash to donate... but I'd like to help if I can. Installing is no big thing, just takes some time, as most geeks know...
I can do with computers what I do to vehicles... I can hot-rod anything with some sort of power supply. *grin*
Let me know if that's actually useful.
Wish I could be more a help than just an offer to make it nice if all we can get is a cruddy one. Then again, I have more parts for more stuff lying about than I should.

Peace.


----------

